# CDBurnerXP and other burning software



## storp

Am considering loading this https://cdburnerxp.se/en/home

Suggestions for this or any other burning software? _If not free at little cost._

Will be burning dvd's (mainly data if that matters).

Writer is LG m disc.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Imgburn


----------



## storp

voyagerfan99 said:


> Imgburn


 Thanks for the suggestion, but when visiting imgburn dot com I'm getting a separate blocked address as if something might be malicious ('blocked through PUA blacklist' through eset).

If someone could check this out, if it needs to be, would much appreciate it.

Sorry, but I've been hacked twice in less than the past two months.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Here's the direct SoftPedia download link.

http://www.softpedia.com/get/CD-DVD-Tools/Data-CD-DVD-Burning/ImgBurn.shtml


----------



## storp

voyagerfan99 said:


> Here's the direct SoftPedia download link.
> 
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/CD-DVD-Tools/Data-CD-DVD-Burning/ImgBurn.shtml


 Thanks for that. Will check into...


----------



## The VCR King

I use CyberLink Power2Go. My first computer came with it and I liked it, so when I got my gaming PC I got it for that.


----------



## beers

storp said:


> _If not free at little cost._





The VCR King said:


> CyberLink Power2Go





			
				Cyberlink Website said:
			
		

> $69.95 Add To Cart



Argh.

Since Windows has integrated ISO burning now I haven't had to use a third party application in a long time.


----------



## storp

beers said:


> Argh.
> 
> Since Windows has integrated ISO burning now I haven't had to use a third party application in a long time.


 What version?


----------



## voyagerfan99

storp said:


> What version?



Windows 7 and Windows 8.


----------



## The VCR King

I use CDBurnerXP, but every time I launch it my anti-virus pops up saying that CDBurnerXP put spyware into my appdata folder and was deleted.


----------



## voyagerfan99

CDBurnerXP is crap anyway. It should be marked as spyware


----------



## The VCR King

voyagerfan99 said:


> It should be marked as spyware


Why?


----------



## storp

The VCR King said:


> I use CDBurnerXP, but every time I launch it my anti-virus pops up saying that CDBurnerXP put spyware into my appdata folder and was deleted.


 Spyware? Is it really or just something overly mild?

I've seen some programs want to leap out and say "look at all this we found" when so much is harmless.

What do you use for antivirus?

Isn't there a way to write an exception?


----------



## voyagerfan99

The VCR King said:


> Why?



Because it's a crap piece of software, just like I said in my post.


----------



## spirit

storp said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but when visiting imgburn dot com I'm getting a separate blocked address as if something might be malicious ('blocked through PUA blacklist' through eset).
> 
> If someone could check this out, if it needs to be, would much appreciate it.
> 
> Sorry, but I've been hacked twice in less than the past two months.



Yeah I had problems with downloading ImgBurn - Trend said it was malicious. Not really too fussed though, I actually use an old copy of Nero Express that I got for free with an old DVD-RW drive years ago. 

Windows 7 and 8/8.1 have an image burner built in and you can even double click on the ISO file in 8.1 to show the contents of the ISO meaning that you don't even need to mount them anymore. :good:


----------



## Aastii

voyagerfan99 said:


> Because it's a crap piece of software, just like I said in my post.



Saying "it is bad because it is bad" doesn't explain anything.

I have used CDBurnerXP for years and had no problems. Burn an ISO? Works fine. Burn music? Fine. Movies? Fine. Pictures? Fine. Data? Fine.

So what is the problem exactly, what is an alternative piece of free software, and how is it better? If you have a preference for another piece of software, good on you, but it doesn't immediately make every other alternative bad just because you say so


----------



## silv55

Aastii said:


> Saying "it is bad because it is bad" doesn't explain anything.
> 
> I have used CDBurnerXP for years and had no problems. Burn an ISO? Works fine. Burn music? Fine. Movies? Fine. Pictures? Fine. Data? Fine.
> 
> So what is the problem exactly, what is an alternative piece of free software, and how is it better? If you have a preference for another piece of software, good on you, but it doesn't immediately make every other alternative bad just because you say so



Me too i use CdburnerXp with no issues,any of the others mentioned above, download alot crap with them.


----------



## johnb35

You just have to download the programs from the correct website.  Some websites will include other software when installing the main program, most of that other software is malware.


----------



## storp

So to help clarify, if I download from https://cdburnerxp.se/en/home it should come clean?

I hesitate to use Windows 7 for burning, though I may end up using. 
Will the burnt media play on other machines?


----------



## johnb35

Yes, always go to the main site to get the program.  Check the burning options, should be one listed so that it more likely to be played on other machines.  Something about being finalized.  If not finalized, data isn't readable.


----------



## The VCR King

I go through FileHippo for most things.


----------



## storp

The VCR King said:


> I go through FileHippo for most things.


 This is a site that delivers clean versions?

- Wonder if they have the ability to strip unwanted ware.

I see they have VLC Media Player - so they can't be all that bad.


----------



## Aastii

storp said:


> This is a site that delivers clean versions?
> 
> - Wonder if they have the ability to strip unwanted ware.
> 
> I see they have VLC Media Player - so they can't be all that bad.



Always use the software vendors own website first and foremost. Some will use other websites to distribute their software, for example Piriform host their own software but also give the option to download from Filehippo.

They aren't going to distribute unclean versions of their own software, as it reflects badly on themselves and their product, which is their source of money, and it always means that you are downloading the latest version of the software


----------



## storp

Aastii said:


> Always use the software vendors own website first and foremost...



Could I add - and don't rely on local scanning from eset, Norton and the like?

Are many of these scripts not hidden in some form or fashion?


----------



## johnb35

Are you talking about malware?  There isn't one program out there that will catch everything.


----------



## storp

johnb35 said:


> Are you talking about malware?  There isn't one program out there that will catch everything.


 Whatever malicious stuff they are guilty of.


----------



## johnb35

Programs like pc optimizer, speed up my pc are included in some of the installers from off the wall websites.  If you don't watch the installer as it proceeds then they will get installed as well.


----------



## silv55

storp said:


> So to help clarify, if I download from https://cdburnerxp.se/en/home it should come clean?
> 
> I hesitate to use Windows 7 for burning, though I may end up using.
> Will the burnt media play on other machines?



You also can get a CD burner here;



http://getintopc.com/softwares/cd-dvd-tools/burning/


----------



## johnb35

silv55 said:


> You also can get a CD burner here;
> 
> 
> 
> http://getintopc.com/softwares/cd-dvd-tools/burning/



I wouldn't recommend using that site.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I wouldn't either.


----------



## Aastii

Third. There is no reason to get it from anywhere other than the developer's website

https://cdburnerxp.se/en/home


----------



## storp

Fourth. I agree.


----------



## The VCR King

When I launch CDBurnerXP, TrendMicro tells me it removed spyware titled "ADW_OPENCANDY" from my appdata folder.


----------



## johnb35

The VCR King said:


> When I launch CDBurnerXP, TrendMicro tells me it removed spyware titled "ADW_OPENCANDY" from my appdata folder.



Read the very bottom.

https://cdburnerxp.se/help/policies/privacy


----------



## storp

johnb35 said:


> Read the very bottom.
> 
> https://cdburnerxp.se/help/policies/privacy


 Which is subject to OpenCandy http://opencandy.com/privacy-policy/

Which I'm not familiar with - wondering what types of things that are involved with.

This is getting complicated. These things I won't 'constantly review from time to time'


----------



## storp

windows 7 burning - what a piece of ...?.

will not copy with anything having a semicolon in the titles. wants to a another character?

I have too many of these.  

_anyone know if CDBurnerXP has this kind of restriction?_

I also see where, to finalize a windows 7 disc google gives:

"To close a disc session manually

1.Open Computer by clicking the Start button , and then clicking Computer.
2.In Windows Explorer, click the disc burner drive, and then click Close session on the toolbar. The session will be closed, so the disc can be used in other computers. "

I see no option to 'Close' -- how can you tell if a session has been closed/the disc finalized?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Try it and see.


----------



## WhoX

Try this one, it's open source (free).

InfraRecorder

http://infrarecorder.org/


----------

